# Primed over uncured drywall compound…



## Matt1984 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi there,

On Sunday night I put a skimcoat of Sheetrock 90 drywall compound on a bumpy wall to smooth it out.

I waited 48 hours for the compound to dry. At least it looked dry to me and I’ve personally (a DIY’er) never had to wait longer than 48 hours or compound to dry (though I have since I realized I left my furnace’s humidifier on, which was dumb).

after 48 hours, I sanded it, vacuumed and wiped the dust off, and then applied a latex primer.

In a few small spots, I noticed the compound peeling off as I was priming, which I believe is caused by the compound not being fully dry/cured.

my question is, what do I do next? Since it’s primed, will the compound be able to cure if I wait long enough before painting, or do I have to somehow take it all off and start over?

thanks.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

